# Johannesburg Salary



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

I am moving to SA but now thinking if 31k monthly pre tax (22k post tax) would be good enough for me and my wife to have a comfortable living..though company would pay advance for initial expenses but the amount will be recovered over a period of 10month so actual in hand salary would be 20k. .... I saw single bedroom furnished apartment in Morningsdale at 8k per month


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

A little worried  pls help folks


----------



## mdeb2008 (Oct 29, 2012)

Deansharma said:


> A little worried  pls help folks


Morningside is an expensive suburb - there are cheaper areas in the East Rand.
But South Africa isn't cheap anymore. Private healthcare is expensive.

Hope this helps


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

mdeb2008 said:


> Morningside is an expensive suburb - there are cheaper areas in the East Rand.
> But South Africa isn't cheap anymore. Private healthcare is expensive.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks Deb. it's an intra company transfer so my company won't have many perks  

what should be market salary salary for 7year experience IT engineer or just a ball park figure of salaries in SA ..


----------



## mdeb2008 (Oct 29, 2012)

Deansharma said:


> Thanks Deb. it's an intra company transfer so my company won't have many perks
> 
> what should be market salary salary for 7year experience IT engineer or just a ball park figure of salaries in SA ..



I'm afraid I don't know - hope someone else can help


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

It sounds a little low. But sadly that is the norm in South Africa. I would do some research visit some websites and see if you can find any job listings and find some figures.

On top of the apartment you are going to need a car, car insurance, health insurance, food, electricty... Just to name a few.


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Poopsie23 said:


> It sounds a little low. But sadly that is the norm in South Africa. I would do some research visit some websites and see if you can find any job listings and find some figures.
> 
> On top of the apartment you are going to need a car, car insurance, health insurance, food, electricty... Just to name a few.


Yeah you are right  

I am targeting renting a car instead of buying a second hand so that should cover insurance and its periodic maintenance


----------

